# So long, and thanks for all the fish...



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

1,300 ft asteroid heading for possible devastating 2032 impact:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...vastating-2032-impact-with-earth-8888672.html


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! Should I start digging for the shelter now? Or maybe just do what the old Ministry of Information films suggested and hide under the table?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Wow! Should I start digging for the shelter now? Or maybe just do what the old Ministry of Information films suggested and hide under the table?



Don't forget to close the curtains as well!  One of the scariest films of the '80s was Threads - nuclear war comes to Sheffield, where I lived at the time


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Don't forget to close the curtains as well!  One of the scariest films of the '80s was Threads - nuclear war comes to Sheffield, where I lived at the time



I remember Threads. Urrgghhh! Makes me shiver even now.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2013)

Shouldn't I put a paper bag over my head or something?

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> Shouldn't I put a paper bag over my head or something?
> 
> Andy



You'll be OK with that towel Andy


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it really an asteroid, or a Vogon spaceship?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Is it really an asteroid, or a Vogon spaceship?



Let me quote you some of my poetry


----------



## trophywench (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll be 82 and a third by then, if I'm even still here, will I care?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I'll be 82 and a third by then, if I'm even still here, will I care?



Tell that to my dad, 85 and still kicking! Also, it would put a dent in my ambitions for the Nabarro medal aged 99 and the subsequent 20 years of diabetes delinquency before I finally succumb and spend the last 10 years of my life on wine, women and song!


----------



## David H (Oct 19, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Is it really an asteroid, or a Vogon spaceship?



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/vogon-constructer-fleet-spaces/


----------



## David H (Oct 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Let me quote you some of my poetry



Alan scroll down to the Hitchhikers pics, and follow the pages 

http://www.naderlibrary.com/hitch.vignetteA1.htm


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 19, 2013)

David H said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/vogon-constructer-fleet-spaces/



Nice theme. Is it yours?


----------



## slipper (Oct 19, 2013)

If this is confirmed I will draw out my savings and buy that camera I always wanted. Then I could photograph it as it comes and err..............


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 19, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Wow! Should I start digging for the shelter now? Or maybe just do what the old Ministry of Information films suggested and hide under the table?



  This brought back memories of the Morrison shelters that we used during WW2 and people kept them for a few years afterwards.


http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=mo...AWvjYDYAQ&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=699&dpr=1


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 19, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> This brought back memories of the Morrison shelters that we used during WW2 and people kept them for a few years afterwards.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=mo...AWvjYDYAQ&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=699&dpr=1



Hmm. Looks like a Faraday cage. That might work.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 19, 2013)

My advice to anybody around at the time of impact is the same as the dark days of the cold war...stand outside and watch it hit. Think about it. The government will be all dug in safe somewhere and if you survive guess who will be doing the running around and tidying up for all them politicians.


----------



## David H (Oct 19, 2013)

Nuclear bomb shelter for sale in Devon capable of withstanding a one megaton blast ? *a bomb 80 times bigger than Hiroshima*.


It can be yours and the house for ?350,000. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...3/Nuclear-bomb-shelter-for-sale-in-Devon.html


----------



## Mark T (Oct 19, 2013)

Although if it hit the UK (as well as hitting earth), I don't think there would be many places to hide!

http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/classic/?lat=52.48624299999999&lng=-1.8904009999999971&zm=7&kt=2500000


----------

